# Kugerlager 19x30x7 mm - aber woher?



## umtreiber (15. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
ich brauche Kugellager mit den Abmessungen 19x30x7 mm (innen x aussen x breite).
Woher bekommt man denn diese günstig und schnell?

Für dieses Tretlager:
https://www.kunstform.org/de/odyssey-euro-bb-tretlager-p-95

Hab nur das gefunden:
https://de.aliexpress.com/store/pro...-Ball-Bearing-Bicycle/616150_32537017926.html

Danke


----------



## Epic-Treter (15. Juli 2017)

Google sacht, guckst du hier: https://www.kugellagershopberlin.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umtreiber (15. Juli 2017)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Google sacht, guckst du hier: https://www.kugellagershopberlin.de


Da finde ich diese nicht - sorry


----------



## Epic-Treter (15. Juli 2017)

umtreiber schrieb:


> Da finde ich diese nicht - sorry



Ich aber. Die kosten da 2,50€


----------



## umtreiber (15. Juli 2017)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Ich aber. Die kosten da 2,50€



Du meinst den W19-30-7 WAS Wellendichtring?


----------



## Epic-Treter (15. Juli 2017)

umtreiber schrieb:


> Du meinst den W19-30-7 WAS Wellendichtring?



Oh, sorry, hab da wohl etwas zügig gelesen.


----------



## Epic-Treter (15. Juli 2017)

Der nächste Versuch:
https://www.agricenter.com/shop-de/de/692619/636075/2181863/DE19307N+Lager

http://german.bearings-web.com/bearings-TC19307-bearing-TC19307.html


----------



## umtreiber (15. Juli 2017)

In US oder China kann ichs auch bestellen... 30-40 Tage Lieferzeit!!


----------



## umtreiber (16. Juli 2017)

Ich habs rausgefunden. Ich hab schlampig gemessen und bin von metrischen Massen ausgegangen - ist aber Zoll ;-)

B539 LLB - ABEC 3 MAX - Kugellager - 3/4x1-3/16x9/32"

https://www.bike24.de/p1178289.html


----------

